# VALVOLINE MaxLife Full Synthetic Motor Oil



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

On valvoline's website you can enter the make, model, and whatever else they need and it recommends oil. For me it recommended valvoline max life 5w30 full synthetic, does that seem right for an 03 2.0 Jetta?
http://www.valvoline.com/produ...oil/3

Try it for yourself and see what valvoline recommends:
http://classic.valvoline.com/crmo/vehicle.asp


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Some interesting info on the maxlife:
http://www.valvoline.com/pdf/M...I.pdf


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I currently have 83k, so if this oil will work lmk. Its 5w30 and I thought I need 5w40. Sorry I am a new VW Jetta owner. Any suggestions?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

It looks like excellent oil with all the proper approvals.
I would use it myself.
FYI, VW, BMW, MB specs are far more complicated than a simple viscosity grade. The important info is on the back label.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Its on sale 4 for $14 right now, but its not on the 502 list. The pdf shows it approved, so what is the verdict?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (nmjetha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmjetha* »_Its on sale 4 for $14 right now, but its not on the 502 list. The pdf shows it approved, so what is the verdict?

plenty of oil mfg says they are an approved VW oil. But that does not mean they have been tested and approved by VW themselves. Unless it is on an official VAG list, then it is not warranty safe...


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

I am thinking of tryin rotella t 5w40 its cheap and available at a few places. It beats $7 a quart of other brands.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_plenty of oil mfg says they are an approved VW oil. But that does not mean they have been tested and approved by VW themselves. Unless it is on an official VAG list, then it is not warranty safe...

The Valvoline oil in question is sold throughout Europe for 3 times what it costs here. 
The US approved list is based on the oil companies submitting their info and proving that the product is generally available. 
There have been some companies falsely claiming approved status, but we're not suggesting Valvoline is one of them, are we?


----------

